# Helping The Needy



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

In this wonderful season of giving, please help those less fortunate than yourself by going to the website below. It is a real website, it's been checked out thoroughly. When you play the vocabulary game, you earn grains of rice that are then donated to those in need. It is fun, can be addicting, and you'll learn a great deal!

Have fun and Merry Christmas!

Free Rice


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

3athlete said:


> In this wonderful season of giving, please help those less fortunate than yourself by going to the website below. It is a real website, it's been checked out thoroughly. When you play the vocabulary game, you earn grains of rice that are then donated to those in need. It is fun, can be addicting, and you'll learn a great deal!
> 
> Have fun and Merry Christmas!
> 
> Free Rice


that was kind of fun i donated 500 hundred grains of rice.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

1000 here.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

1080 here...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That was different...


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I went to 6000+ and was waiting for it to end but never did.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

3ME said:


> I went to 6000+ and was waiting for it to end but *never did.
> *


I think it is based off of how many you get wrong in a row...
Or maybe just how many you get wrong.









I've played before... someone from work sent it around
a while ago. (did better then







)
MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> I went to 6000+ and was waiting for it to end but *never did.
> *


I think it is based off of how many you get wrong in a row...
Or maybe just how many you get wrong.









I've played before... someone from work sent it around
a while ago. (*did better then







*)
MaeJae
[/quote]

LOL...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

4020 here...I'll try again later, thanks, that was fun


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
I went to 6000+ and was waiting for it to end but never did.
```
I don't think it is supposed to end...you just keep earning the rice and learning the vocab. The more you play, the more rice gets donated


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ok... these words are getting harder!!!
I am up to like 2000 and still going!

Check back later!!!

MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty cool
I did 1500 so far

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Getttt.....ing..... tired.... up to 2500...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Really tired... I quit at 5280.







my eyes started to dry out!
I did notice that a few of the words repeated.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Really tired... I quit at 5280.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job!
Did you get them right the second time? I noticed the repeats myself and still missed alot of them!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice. I checked it out and is true... Snopes, Free Rice Nice to help.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Really tired... I quit at 5280.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job!
Did you get them right the second time? I noticed the repeats myself and still missed alot of them!








[/quote]

Unfortunately I missed the same words I got wrong 
the first time! Obviously those are words I will never use!









MaeJae


----------

